# Linux convert text padding/margin



## jemand anders (11. November 2018)

Hallo,


```
convert -background '#3338' -fill '#fff5'  -gravity center -pointsize 50  -size ${width}x100 caption:Teststring   myFile.JPG +swap -gravity center -composite   myFile-watermark.png
```

https://abload.de/img/myfile8xepi.jpg
https://abload.de/img/myfile-watermarku7cdi.png
https://abload.de/img/myfile-watermark-mit-3kfte.png

Ich hätte gerne einen Background wie im letzten Bild, also oben, unten, rechts, links gleich, so eine Art Padding/Margin. Gibt es so eine Möglichkeit?

Gruß


----------

